# Snake rack



## Blenn (Jul 25, 2013)

Any one know of any in uk that does aluminium snake like lp racks thanks


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

@retic666 a member of the forum was developing an aluminium / stainless steel rack system that was a fraction of the cost of the US/ EU rack systems.- details below









New hatchling racks coming soon


Made good progress on my prototype hatchling rack yesterday. Just waiting on tubs to turn up & I can use it. I will be producing these to sell as my ethos behind designing & making it was quite simply I'm fed up with paying big money for not very good products & the fact I've got to pay another...




www.reptileforums.co.uk















Alternatively Gavin who is known as Balls2U on youtube is a UK agent for LP racks and tubs






Contact details in the video description


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

New snake rack build


Having recently discovered that buying and shipping a decent rack has now become something of a nightmare. Near impossible to achieve logistically and wildly expensive , the only option , build my own and it's something I knew I could achieve with a little time and effort




www.reptileforums.co.uk


----------

